# Flugzeug "durchfliegt" Sonne im h-alpha-Licht



## nieselinho (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo an alle,

heute habe ich es mal wieder geschafft bei dem super Wetter die Sonne im h-alpha-Licht zu filmen. Dabei wird nur ein Bruchteil des Sonnenlichtes durchgelassen und ermöglicht einem dadurch, Sonnenausbrüche (Protuberanzen), Strukturen auf der Sonne oder Sonnenflecken anzuschauen.

Kurz nachdem ich Aufnahme gedrückt hatte, durchflog aber etwas anderes das Bild:

[YT]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20w_k0NspgE[/YT]


Viele Grüße
Robin


----------



## Joachim (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Flugzeug "durchfliegt" Sonne im h-alpha-Licht*

Moin,

sehr schöne Aufnahmen..


----------



## Lucy79 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Flugzeug "durchfliegt" Sonne im h-alpha-Licht*

toller Zufall.....  so was kann an nicht planen    *gefällt mir*


----------



## nieselinho (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Flugzeug "durchfliegt" Sonne im h-alpha-Licht*

Dankeschön 
Ja das stimmt, ich hatte auch nur etwa 5 Sekunden vorher Aufnahme gedrückt, deswegen kommt die Stelle auch ziemlich am Anfang. Was hätte ich mich geärgert wenn ich zu spät gewesen wäre 

Viele Grüße
Robin


----------

